# St Mary's walleye



## larry2473 (Oct 26, 2004)

Just wondering if anybody has been catching any eyes around there?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## larry2473 (Oct 26, 2004)

Went out and found out for myself


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

Very impressive, nice catch.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Nice catch. What were they hitting?
(I never even knew they were in there, let alone the lake had good ice!)


----------



## larry2473 (Oct 26, 2004)

I caught mine on jigging raps


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

